# Trying out for one of Canada's National Teams+RegF Service



## Jc066 (6 Dec 2010)

Hey,

General question to anyone out there: I am trying out for one of Canada's national teams and have started doing some homework on the subject. It seems that when I get that far up the athletic food chain, the CF will still support it ( National Teams looked like they rank higher than CISM teams in CFAO 50-3) but I am still wondering how or would it really work. Would the CF support myself in international competitions( ie; North American Championship, World Cup, Olympics)?
 by: A) Giving me time off. 
B) Keeping my seniority & Pay. 

The US Army has the World Class Athlete program, this from my recent memory has produced a few medal winners at the  2010 Olympics. I realize we are NOT the US, but they have found a pool of talented people for the USOC ( US Olympic committee) and think this would be a WAY better way of getting the CF's profile out to the public.
Other countries do this as well: Brit's have some people tucked here and there, US like I said, French, Russians...I can go on but you get the drift.

What is everyone thoughts on this?
Thanks
Jon


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Dec 2010)

You'll be able to participate as long it doesn't impact your training or operational commitments. It's also going to depend on lot on your chain of command's blessing for you to participate in the training you need to keep your skills up.


----------



## medicineman (7 Dec 2010)

I seem to remember not too long ago a dude from either 4ESR or CFSME was on the Olympic wrestling team...also used to have one or two Olympic swimmers and biathaletes hanging around Valcatraz for eons IIRC.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2010)

I seem to remember one person who was in Valcartier only to train who had no actual position there.  But that's only "hearsay" from my sister  who was there at the time.   :

You want to be an athlete?  Be an athlete.  Just MHO.


----------



## Brasidas (7 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I seem to remember one person who was in Valcartier only to train who had no actual position there.  But that's only "hearsay" from my sister  who was there at the time.   :
> 
> You want to be an athlete?  Be an athlete.  Just MHO.



I remember doing QL/2 back in 99 with a couple girls who were on the national biathlon team. Iirc, they were reservists who stayed off the NES list, and got some extra cash from the army for biathlon.

The program ended around the time I was clearing back in, around 2006-2007.


----------



## Jc066 (14 Dec 2010)

Mmmm,

I see I have waded into a very murky area of the CFAO's that are not visited often( Hence the lack of communal agreement).

I'll just have to keep pursuing this farther.

Side note: I was able to meet recently both a Former Brit Airforce and an American Army Athlete who went through there perspective programs. Interesting to get there perspectives.

Later.


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Dec 2010)

What sport(s) in particular are you competing in? I find that some sports are easier to get support for than others.


----------



## Jc066 (15 Dec 2010)

Bobsled.

And yes I have been in a Bobsled and yes, it is the coolest ride you'll ever get to do (unless you fly a fixed wing fast mover-peice of junk 

Trouble is, it's not a 'recognised' CF sport, so I have met some resistance with my ideas.


----------



## Task (15 Dec 2010)

Jc066 said:
			
		

> Trouble is, it's not a 'recognised' CF sport, so I have met some resistance with my ideas.




I know a couple people not doing officially recognized sports (Arm Wrestling) they have had varying levels of support. Ie given leeway when to take leave and getting off early.

Talk to the PSP they have money to support sports programs. I was given $2000 to start up a biathlon team from scratch from the PSP (for Equipment), though I did have to jump through an enormous amount of hoops and paperwork.

Also check and see if you can find money by becoming a "club" in the eyes of the PSP. Sports and clubs are funded differently and have different fund directors.

I don't know the boundaries of a PAO but maybe there is some advertising to be done for the CF in the form you.

If you have solved some of your training issues, I am sure there are some corporate sponsors who would love to support someone in uniform.

Good luck Jc066


----------



## Strike (15 Dec 2010)

Jc,

In recent years PSP has had quite a bit cut from its budget.  Your first step would be to talk to them to see what funds are available.

WRT getting time off, it varies.  You may find yourself having to spend your annual leave and begging for a couple of days short a month to make up the difference.  IF PSP supports your requests you have the benefit of being on TD, and can actually get away with doing this on a no-cost claim meaning you get the time off but you don't get any monetary support.  It's not a common route to take, which is why many people don't know much about it, but it is possible.  I've been authorized for these for a couple events at the international level (taekwondo) although my work training got in the way and I had to withdraw (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!).

All this to say -- talk to PSP.  If your local office doesn't know what to do, get them to talk to their bosses in Ottawa.  It's pretty common for those guys to deal with.


----------



## Jc066 (16 Dec 2010)

@Strike +1!!!

I'll definitely do that. 
And Yes, I just rearranged my Xmas leave to get some track time up at Whistler...Which in retrospect was the best thing and probably the luckest thing I've had going for me in a while; The National Development team was up there sliding before us and I had Pierre Lueders giving me some feed back on my driving! 
He only saw a few runs in the corner he was in but still, that is the stuff you can't replicate!

Pushing fwd with purpose now!


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

Jc066 said:
			
		

> Pushing fwd with purpose now!



Thats the spirit!!  Good Luck and after your vacation, engage PSP for funding or a way ahead.


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

I just noticed on the CFPSA website that a CF Member was inducted into the CF SPorts Hall of Fame in 2001 for Bobsled, Captain (Ret'd) J. Presley.

So at least that shows that the CFPSA offered some support in the past.. Something to start with!!


----------



## Jc066 (11 Jan 2011)

Wow, Thanks for the heads up NavalSnpr!

More ammo for the cause! 

JC


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Jan 2011)

Jc066 said:
			
		

> Wow, Thanks for the heads up NavalSnpr!
> 
> More ammo for the cause!
> 
> JC



Too bad he isn't still in... But at least it proves there was support in the past.


----------

